# Found this Tropical Fish Stock Calculator - AqAdvisor



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

It lets you input your equipment, tank size and stock. I like that it lets you change things around, warns you if you need to add more of a type of fish and gives minimum % of water changes weekly. It's simple to use and really flexible.

http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?AqVolUnit=gUS&AqTempUnit=F&AqLengthUnit=inch

Anyone else know of any other cool calculators?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

We should start a stocking calculator thread. Love that site BTW. Love how it calculates the filtration by percent for those doing traditional fishkeeping and for those doing aquaponics it's also useful to know your filtration percentage and how to skew it a bit if you don't have the space to grow a lot of plants if you have a small grow space.


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> We should start a stocking calculator thread. Love that site BTW. Love how it calculates the filtration by percent for those doing traditional fishkeeping and for those doing aquaponics it's also useful to know your filtration percentage and how to skew it a bit if you don't have the space to grow a lot of plants if you have a small grow space.


I would love to start a thread on different calculators. I love sites like these. What can I say, I'm a total geek 

Of course, calculators are good but nothing beats experience. They make a good starting point though.

Here are a few more...

Aquarium Build Calculator: http://www.theaquatools.com/building-your-aquarium

CO2, Substrate and Tank Capacity Calculators: http://mizuworld.com/index.php/pages/calculator


----------

